# Killer Pheasant Recipe



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Thawed out two birds from my NoDak trip and got creative...


This is an adaptation of our Red Chicken Stew made with Pheasants

Boil quartered birds in one can chicken stock and water for about 45 minutes or until tender enough to pull off bone. Clean meat from bone, put aside and retain stock.

Fry about 7 pieces of bacon crispy. Place bacon aside (and crumble back in the stew at the end).

Cut two medium onions and brown in the bacon drippings. When the onions are clear, brown a teaspoon of flour in the dripping if desired.

Pour all the chicken stock and water that you cooked with into the onions. Bring to boil. Pour about 3-4oz of Worcestershire sauce and stir. Now, comes the Red part... pour in about a cup and a half (you can always add more if needed) of Hunts Ketchup. Bring to boil and cut back... stir well. Stir in a little cayenne pepper - salt and pepper to taste.

Fold in the chunked out pheasant and the bacon. Stir. Let simmer for about 45 minutes. Serve over rice.

Serves at least 6... maybe more depending on how hot you make it. :wink:

If you don't like this, I don't know what I am going to do with you. You may be beyond helping...

:wink:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I forgot to add that it is actualy better the next day, after being in the fridge all night. :wink:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I tried this one today. Almost foundered myself. It's that good. Thought I had two packages of breast fillets but turned out to be only one and a package of legs. So I trimed the meat off and used that too. Was short of bacon but had some frozen brats which I sliced thin and fried with the bacon. Everything else the same. :beer:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I am making this one again today... We have a winter storm warning - two - four inches. Unheard of down here - would be a balmy day up there tough. Got a big roaring fire and some friends. Looks like a great time.


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

Tried this one today with some left over pheasant and loved it. Gonna make some popcorn pheasant tonight. It pays to have a look int the freezer.


----------

